# [Mozilla] Release 1.0 erschienen



## Marcus Roffmann (6. Juni 2002)

Es werden bestimmt schon einige eingefleischte mitbekommen haben, für den Rest:
Mozilla Release 1.0 ist veröffentlicht und auf den Webseiten von Mozilla.org zu erriechen.

Mozilla ist die Grundlage für die Netscape-Serie.

Hab ihn kurz installiert und bin hellauf begeistert!

Empfehlung an "jeden"! Tipp für WebDesigner: An den solltet ihr euch richten, denn der unterstützt nur das, was W3C verabschiedet hat!!!


----------



## Christian Fein (7. Juni 2002)

Ich nutz den auch schon seid 
RC 1 
und bin ebenso begeistert. 
Tabbed Browsing

Tip geb mal in der adress leiste 
about:mozilla ein


----------



## Warhamster (8. Juni 2002)

Also Mozilla ist echt genial. Nutze ihn auch schon seit RC1.

Mal gleich eine Frage hierzu.
Funzt bei irgendwem von euch der Flashplayer?

Bis denn dann.
Euer Warhamster.


----------



## Christian Fein (8. Juni 2002)

Klar 
Plugin runterladen 
ins plugin foder kopieren und er läuft.


----------



## Warhamster (8. Juni 2002)

Hmmmm, meiner kackt immer ab.
Gibt es überhaupt schon einen Flashplayer 6?
Weil auf der Macromediaseite sehe ich unter Flashplayer und dort unter Linux nur den Flashplayer 6.


----------



## Christian Fein (8. Juni 2002)

kackt ab?
weitere beschreibung bitte:
welche meldung steht in der log datei ?


----------



## Warhamster (9. Juni 2002)

Also wenn ich eine Seite mit Flash lade dann kackt Mozilla einfach ab. Weg.
Wo finde ich die Log?


----------



## melmager (25. Juli 2002)

jo und das java plugin geht auch nicht :-(


----------

